# Why am I the bad guy??!!



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

my stbxh has been with another woman the entire time that we have been married. this woman would call me constantly late at night looking for him, he'd come home with scratches on his back, he would go missing for 5 and 6 hours at time (and i could never reach him), never took care of home (but made sure she was taken care of), and then he started not coming home (and i couldn't ever reach him until the next afternoon.

finally had enough and D proceedings has been started and I cut off all contacts. stbxh went snooping around on another public forum that i'm on and found out that i went on a date with someone.

during one of our break-ups because of this woman again. i went on a date with someone. it didn't go anywhere because i was still so hung up on my husband at the time. anyway, he came to my job yesterday and he was all upset about it. he started saying that he couldn't believe that i cheated on him and he has been doing so much to make a better life for us and i was cheating on me. i said, "please!! give me a [email protected]#king break!! all the toture that you and this woman has put me through, i have should have done more than that. then he called me a piece of sh!t because i have him blocked out of everything. he said that i just knew for sure that he'd be contacting me, so i was conceited for blocking him out.

i just let him ramble on while i walked away. 

how did i become the bad guy in all of this??


----------



## jelly_bean (Sep 23, 2014)

Good on you for walking away! I always make the mistake of listening for the whole ramble. You aren't the bad guy he just wans you to feel guilty in hopes you will come back.


----------



## VFW (Oct 24, 2012)

Somebody has to be to blame for this mess and he decide that you would make a great person to blame. Well you did expect him to take the blame? Quit muddying the water with facts (tongue in cheek). 

He can only put the blame on you if you let him. Personally, I would have let him have it, but ignoring him was really a better way to go. Good for you.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

yeah lol, he has it all wrong. i won't be going back this time around. i think he is starting to realize that now.



jelly_bean said:


> Good on you for walking away! I always make the mistake of listening for the whole ramble. You aren't the bad guy he just wans you to feel guilty in hopes you will come back.


----------



## rhonda1971 (Oct 9, 2014)

you're right!!

thank you:smthumbup:




VFW said:


> Somebody has to be to blame for this mess and he decide that you would make a great person to blame. Well you did expect him to take the blame? Quit muddying the water with facts (tongue in cheek).
> 
> He can only put the blame on you if you let him. Personally, I would have let him have it, but ignoring him was really a better way to go. Good for you.


----------

